# E495 cab air con !



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

After months of searching for our first MH we thought we has found the one that suited our needs. We have seen a 2007 E495 2 owner 13k mile £27k The deal breaker is there is NO cab a/c. Does anyone know if this was ever an option when new? And is retro fitting worth the expense? We are likely to visit France. Any help would be good. The vehicle is immaculate and I don't want the my heart rule me head!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Robcar said:


> After months of searching for our first MH we thought we has found the one that suited our needs. We have seen a 2007 E495 2 owner 13k mile £27k The deal breaker is there is NO cab a/c. Does anyone know if this was ever an option when new? And is retro fitting worth the expense? We are likely to visit France. Any help would be good. The vehicle is immaculate and I don't want the my heart rule me head!


I presume it is an X250 and therefore cab a/c was an option since its introduction. It would be very expensive to retro fit it and would in my opinion not be viable. I suggest buying a fan instead. I have had three x250's with a/c and done many thousands of miles through France and hardly used it. Each to their own of course.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think to retro fit it would be well over £2000, so not viable.


Best to find one with it already on.


Paul.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Robcar said:


> After months of searching for our first MH we thought we has found the one that suited our needs. We have seen a 2007 E495 2 owner 13k mile £27k The deal breaker is there is NO cab a/c. Does anyone know if this was ever an option when new? And is retro fitting worth the expense? We are likely to visit France. Any help would be good. The vehicle is immaculate and I don't want the my heart rule me head!


Air Conn would have been an option when new (we had a 2007 Swift with it fitted from new) but some manufacturers would build on non air conn base vehicles to save a few bob.

There are companies who can retro fit but probably won't be cheap. This is one company I found doing a google search
http://www.readerair.co.uk/pdf/motorhome.pdf


----------



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. Its a shame tbh, the mh is in excellent condition, from a dealer too with 6mth warranty, but I know I'll regret it if I jump in.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

These days I would not consider ANY vehicle that was not fitted with cab air-con. I can recall the days of driving patrol cars in the summer months for 8 hours a day without air con. Not something I would be prepared to do these days. 

As you rightly say, it is more than likely you would live to regret your decision. Just think how BIG the front screen of a MH is and how hot you would get driving into the sun even on a warm day.

There are others out there so keep looking.

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We did ourtrip to the South of France last May/June in our black Land Rover Discovery.

It was up to the mid to high 30's but we drove in light clothing, the car has Sundym tinted glass and we weren't that troubled.

Our two company Renaults had aircon from new, but I always found it dehydrated me on a trip.

Everyone has their own needs, but I wouldn't look on aircon as a deal breaker, especially if the m/h ticks all the boxes.

You can buy small portable appliances also.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As Peter says, nice to have but not a deal breaker, I'd prefer to have evaporative air con anyway, cheaper to run and doesn't dry you out.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm with Andy on this.
Sorry, but if I'm spending £27K on a vehicle it would have to have air con. When we were looking for our first van maybe only 10% of the model I specifically wanted had cab air con. I stuck it out until I found a suitable van with air. We did a month long tour of France and Italy and I was VERY glad I waited.
It also made it easier to sell it when we came to change.
If it was me I'd carry on looking (oh, and I'd defo buy private)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Plus one for the don't do it.
Having owned motorhomes, vans and cars with and without cab air con, for me there is no way I would contemplate buying a vehicle without it.
Obviously a personal choice but you'll be a long time regretting it, unless of course the main usage time with the vehicle is going to be in the winter then probably not so important although the use of cab air-con reduces the condensation misting when using the vehicle in winter.


Find one with it fitted and working.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We are getting a soft lot are we not.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Why not get a quote for the installation and try and do a deal with the dealer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Look on the plus side, at least now you know what you want, just keep looking you will find it.
A little tip for you, Tell that dealer sorry, it is just what we wanted, but we do need the cab air con.If they are any sort of a good dealer they will also search around for you.If they are npc good then.
Speak to another dealer and tell them what you are looking for and also that you nearly bought one but the lack of the aircon stopped you.

But do wait for what you want or you will for ever be sorry.

cabby


----------



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Hopefully it turned out for the best, I'm just waiting confirmation to view this. Opinions welcome as it would be our first MH

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOTRAIL...TORY-EXTRAS-/151840045888?hash=item235a5f3b40


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Robcar said:


> Hopefully it turned out for the best, I'm just waiting confirmation to view this. Opinions welcome as it would be our first MH
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOTRAIL...TORY-EXTRAS-/151840045888?hash=item235a5f3b40


Looks quite dated in and out, I always feel the dinette is wasted space when you have a rear lounge, but useful if you're taking rug rats for them to play away from you.

The shower looks like an elbow banger, and if the kitchen sink is use, no prep area to speak of.

Just saying.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If the style and layout suits your requirements, it would seem, from the pictures and detailed description given to be an excellent choice.
The make and model are a quality and respected marque using quality components. 
I can't give a proper view as to whether the price is as should be, as I'm out of touch with UK prices but it does seem to be a tad expensive.


.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> If the style and layout suits your requirements, it would seem, from the pictures and detailed description given to be an excellent choice.
> The make and model are a quality and respected marque using quality components.
> I can't give a proper view as to whether the price is as should be, as I'm out of touch with UK prices but it does seem to be a tad expensive.
> 
> .


I'm with John on this. If the layout suits then it looks a nice van with a very impressive (expensive) list of extras.

Difficult to say on the price but, looking around on Autotrader etc. I would think it's at the top end for the year and as it's a private sale would expect to get something shaved off the price if you decided to go ahead.

As it is a private sale then, at the very least, I would get an independent damp test done before parting with your hard earned.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Way too dear if you ask me.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We had aircon fitted to an X250 cab. It worked very well and cost about £2000. When we bought the vehicle although cab air con was listed no vehicles were actually available. So retrofit is about twice the price.
We do use it from time to time and when you need it it is good.
We went to Morocco in September (HOT) a few year ago and found that the "Endless breeze" fan much more useful.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Worth remembering that the aircon adds weight. Quite a bit of weight.
We don't have and it's fine.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Just to play devil's advocate......................

If you look at both vans at asking price, then you could buy the E495, spend £2K on retrofitting the air conn and still have £6K in your pocket for any extras or unforseen problems. Coupled with the fact that the E495 is a trader so you get some sort of warranty.

I'm not suggesting which is the right route to take but just thinking out loud :wink2:


----------

